# Justin Bieber and Tom Cruise Fight Talks Confirmed by UFC's Dana White



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jun 30, 2019)

While Justin Bieber has since changed his tune regarding his proposed battlewith Tom Cruise inside the octagon, not everyone has given up on the idea. As it turns out, UFC head honcho Dana Whiteconfirmed that some talks did happen and the interest is there if the celebrities ever want to make it happen.

As _TMZ_ had indicated before, William Morris co-CEO Ari Emanuel reached out to Bieber's Manager, Scooter Braun, and White. The indication is that Bieber said he would absolutely fight Cruise if the _Mission: Impossible_ actor agreed to do it.


White later confirmed this report while speaking at Hashtag Sports 2019 Thursday. He indicated that he'd be all over the fight if both sides agreed to do it, later confirming to moderator Jason Gay that the _TMZ_ report was indeed true.

“It is true,” White said. “As crazy as that sounds, that is true. … I don’t want to use any names, but I was at home on a Sunday, and I got a call with two big guys on the phone. They were telling me this could possibly happen and this could be real. I’m like, there’s no way that this is really going to happen. But if it does, call me back. I’m in.”


According to _MMAJunkie_, White said that any potential fight between Bieber and Cruise would be a blockbuster, even if it isn't too much of an actual athletic fight.

“Oh my God, it would be massive,” White said at the event. “It would be massive. Everybody laughed when we talked about this, so you’ve heard of it. Who wouldn’t watch that? Everybody would watch it. It’s a complete train wreck, and I love it, and I’m in. I’m in. I can’t even believe this is what we’re talking about right now.”


Bieber created this buzz after randomly posting a strange tweet challenging Cruise to a fight in the iconic UFC arena.

"I wanna challenge Tom Cruise to fight in the octagon," the pop star wrote. "Tom if you don't take this fight your (sic) and you will never live it down. Who is willing to put on the fight?"







(Photo: Twitter / Conor McGregor)
Apart from White, UFC fighter Conor McGregor reached out on social media to say he was willing to promote it almost immediately after the initial post went viral.


"If Tom Cruise is man enough to accept this challenge, McGregor Sports and Entertainment will host the bout," McGregor wrote on Twitter. "Does Cruise have the sprouts to fight, like he does in the movies?"

We can't imagine Tom Cruise actually agreeing to fight Bieber at any point, but you never know to be honest. He may be one MMA film role away from actually deciding this would be good practice.

_Photo credit: Getty Images/WireImage
Link_
Archive


----------



## The Manglement (Jun 30, 2019)

As much as I want to see two tiny gay men slap fight each other in an arena, it's kind of a dick move to call out somebody more than twice your age for not wanting to fight you.


----------



## LordofTendons (Jun 30, 2019)

If the Oscars were like this, I'd watch.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 30, 2019)

I hate to root for Cruise, but I want to see him pull some Jason Bourne lethal shit in Bieber.


----------



## frozenrunner (Jun 30, 2019)

I would be _ecstatic_ if this fight happened. But if Cruise beat the Canadian faggot's ass in front of a world of sobbing Beliebers? That would prove the existence of a loving God.

"Don't be so _glib_, Justin." *roundhouse kick*


----------



## Clop (Jun 30, 2019)

I had completely forgotten how much I hate Justin Fucking Bieber but then he uses goddamned "your" wrong in a sentence and my passionate hatred has been lit ablaze once more.

I hope the Scientologist twat kicks his teeth in.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jun 30, 2019)

Remember Dana White tried to set up a fight with Wesley Snipes and Joe Rogan. Anything is possible even if tom cruise isn't down.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jun 30, 2019)

We'll all be winners no matter the outcome if this fight actually happens. Just hope Bieber takes the brunt of it all.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 30, 2019)

Stoned Alex Jones said:


> Remember Dana White tried to set up a fight with Wesley Snipes and Joe Rogan. Anything is possible even if tom cruise isn't down.


Ew.  Was Joe Rogan on board with this?  That's pretty shitty to try and set up an employee and presumably a friend into a fight.  Doesn't White also practice Jujitsu?  He should get in the ring.

What the fuck was Bieber thinking?  Was he all fucked up watching Jack Reacher and thought, "He doesn't look so tough.  I could take him"?  Could Bieber be the type of person that doesn't realize an actor is no their character?  At first I was like, "I hope Tom Cruise fucks him up", then I remembered Cruise is the face of America's largest cult, so fuck him.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 30, 2019)

Man, this tonka warski thing has really exploded.


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 30, 2019)

This could really skyrocket midget mma.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 30, 2019)

Fight won't/can't happen, Cruz won't pass the drug test.



Drunk and Pour said:


> Ew.  Was Joe Rogan on board with this?  That's pretty shitty to try and set up an employee and presumably a friend into a fight.  Doesn't White also practice Jujitsu?  He should get in the ring.



Rogan was in on it, Snipes got cold feet when he found out Rogan could fight, he thought it would be like Naruto. Snipes idea of martial arts was similar to his idea of filing tax returns; it was nothing but mysterious hoodoo that doesn't work in the real world.

Dana White also tried to arrange a boxing match between himself and Tito Ortiz who might have been the light heavyweight champion at the time. White was his boss, before that he was his manager, and he hates him, he hates that blockhead so much and finally found a way to punch him in the face without getting arrested.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jun 30, 2019)

Fuck Tom Cruise.

I want to see Steve-O fight that little fairy Bieber.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jun 30, 2019)

Tom Cruise is at such a high level of Scientology he must have aquired some supernatural abilities just look how young he still looks.  He would destroy Bieber no doubt about it.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 30, 2019)

We all know who everyone wants to see in the UFC.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 30, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> Fuck Tom Cruise.
> 
> I want to see Steve-O fight that little fairy Bieber.


That would be funny.  At least Steve-O would have fun with it win or lose.

On an aside, Steve-O has a driving show?  Kind of interesting to think about, what makes someone driving entertaining/a good interviewer?  When ever I drove my friends, which was all the time, I'd spend the time making them laugh.  Dividing your attention between motor skills and reacting to what you're watching on the road, and communication skills and reacting to listening to another person puts you into some hypnotic zone where you respond more subconsciously to both forms of stimuli rather than consciously respond to them independently.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jun 30, 2019)

I think "is the face of the biggest, most retarded cult on the planet that has a disturbing amount of power" ranks worse for me than "is an annoying faggot", so I'm going to root for Bieber here.

Fuck both of them but fuck Mr. Alien Fucker more.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Jun 30, 2019)

A spoiled millennial vs. a spoiled Gen-X'er. It's a PayPerView midget-mania return.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jun 30, 2019)

We've already had a thread on this:





						Justin Bieber challenges Tom Cruise to fight in the octagon
					

original tweet  archive  please god let this happen




					kiwifarms.net
				




Beiber cucked out.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 30, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Fight won't/can't happen, Cruz won't pass the drug test.


But jon jones is still allowed to fight though


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 30, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> But jon jones is still allowed to fight though



Sometimes, yes.


----------



## goku_black (Jul 1, 2019)

please tom cruise punch that guy in the face.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jul 1, 2019)

For those who have not read the first thread, here are some interesting sidebars:
Kevin Smith offered his advice to the Beibs:


			https://twitter.com/ThatKevinSmith/status/1138055579165954049
		









						KevinSmith on Twitter: "You wanna control Cruise in this match? 1) Do…
					

archived 10 Jun 2019 20:39:29 UTC




					archive.fo
				





> You wanna control Cruise in this match? 1) Don’t fight him on a couch: he can be bouncy. 2) Make sure you’re fighting the actual Tom Cruise, because he’s king of impossible rubber mask reveals. 3) If he slides into the Octagon in Wayfarers and undies, go for his parents’ Porsche.



Beiber did some trash talking:


			https://twitter.com/justinbieber/status/1138178979339235328
		









						Justin Bieber on Twitter: "Damn Tom this didn’t go as planned https:/…
					

archived 10 Jun 2019 20:46:46 UTC




					archive.fo
				








Batavia Downs Gaming and Ground Force Fights offered to be the place to hold the match:








						Batavia Downs invites Tom Cruise and Justin Bieber to fight
					

“Mr. Bieber hails from London, Ontario while Mr. Cruise was born in Syracuse, New York,” said Ryan Hasenauer, director of marketing for Batavia Downs. “Batavia is a perfect place for them to meet i…




					www.wivb.com
				



(Can't archive the article)

Also, Conor McGregor challenged Mark Wahlberg to a fight in the same event:


			https://twitter.com/TheNotoriousMMA/status/1137899118582534144
		









						Conor McGregor on Twitter: "I challenge Mark Walhberg on the very sam…
					

archived 11 Jun 2019 22:41:45 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Internet idiot Logan Paul offered to fight Beiber, only to have UFC Fighter Justin Gaethje respond that he would take on both Paul and Beiber:


			https://twitter.com/LoganPaul/status/1137889629925826560
		









						Logan Paul on Twitter: "why you wanna fight a 56 year old... let’s da…
					

archived 13 Jun 2019 03:52:38 UTC




					archive.fo
				






			https://twitter.com/Justin_Gaethje/status/1138213041571414027
		









						Justin Gaethje 🇺🇸 on Twitter: "I’ll fight the both of you at the sa…
					

archived 13 Jun 2019 03:53:26 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Before a poster could be drawn up (seriously, there needs to be a UFC-like poster featuring all this info),
Beiber cucked out:


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 1, 2019)

That high thetan level is finally paying off.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Jul 1, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> I think "is the face of the biggest, most exceptional cult on the planet that has a disturbing amount of power" ranks worse for me than "is an annoying faggot", so I'm going to root for Bieber here.
> 
> Fuck both of them but fuck Mr. Alien Fucker more.



I find myself willing to forgive Cruise, if only because every story I've ever heard of him on set is that he's crazier than a brick shithouse, but is otherwise exceptionally kind to even the lowest person on the totem pole.  

I think he's crazy and dumb, but he at least doesn't act like a cunt and appears to be a genuinely good dude to others, so fuck it, I'll give him a pass.


----------



## Truthspeaker (Jul 1, 2019)

Which one'd be the bottom?

Just kidding. It'd be Justin. Even Chris Colfer would be the top with Justin.


----------



## Babyspackle (Jul 27, 2019)

I feel like Connor challenging Wahlberg is a bitch move. If you're a pro-fighter challenging somene who's not to a professional fight is real small man syndrome. Like a fuckin SEAL challenging a civilian to a gunfight or some shit.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 8, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> I think "is the face of the biggest, most exceptional cult on the planet that has a disturbing amount of power" ranks worse for me than "is an annoying faggot", so I'm going to root for Bieber here.
> 
> Fuck both of them but fuck Mr. Alien Fucker more.



You must really really hate Jews, huh.


----------

